# Edge pricing



## dgoto

I noticed-today 2 articles about TiVo is not being sold at Best Buy and Walmart and then I see Amazon is selling Edge cable version for $199.00. Not good, I wonder if something is about to happen not a good omen. Last year my sling box got all but shut down with announcement they would be shutting down their servers in the next year.


----------



## mattyro7878

We've heard a lot of doomsday scenarios around here but this may indeed be something to worry about. Retailers backing out and the top of the line box selling cheap? Maybe a new box with all the features we want us on the way.


----------



## dgoto

mattyro7878 said:


> We've heard a lot of doomsday scenarios around here but this may indeed be something to worry about. Retailers backing out and the top of the line box selling cheap? Maybe a new box with all the features we want us on the way.


I considered a new model, but that wouldn't answer the major sellers dropping shelf space and Amazon discounts. As I said about getting we are shutting support for TIVo let's say by the 3nd of the year or the end of 2022. My main reason for sticking with TiVo is the capability to transfer video files to my pc for editing and saving. Los9ng that would be a major blow. With the major push toward streaming is encouraging exactly that. Watch but you can't save for future viewing.


----------



## JackStraw

I too have noticed deep discounts on the Edge. I have a Roamio and am quite happy with it. Is the future bleak. When TiVo is selling cable units for $249.99 that is an awfully low price. Maybe TiVo is willing to lose money on the box and profit on the monthly subscription fee. I hate FIOS programming guide so much. Nothing beats TiVo for recording a live sport event with extended time and doing it quickly. I record late starting NBA playoff games before I go to bed and it only takes a second.


----------



## XIBM

I just got an email with Edge for cable for $199...


----------



## dgoto

XIBM said:


> I just got an email with Edge for cable for $199...


That is the price on Amazon. I bought the same 1 year ago for $399.00 on Amazon also.


----------



## Blakeintosh

Has anyone taken advantage of this Amazon sale in the latest TiVo sales email? The fine print reads that the TiVo Service also has promotional pricing:

"When you purchase the TiVo EDGE for cable for $249.99 (regularly $399.99) and choose your plan - Annual Service $99.99 (regularly $149.99) per year plus tax, a Monthly Service $9.99 a month (regularly $14.99) with a one-year commitment, or All In Plan $399.99 (regularly $549.99) plus tax."​Isn't promotional pricing on TiVo Service usually only offered from sales directly from TiVo.com?


----------



## Ocresident

Blakeintosh said:


> Has anyone taken advantage of this Amazon sale in the latest TiVo sales email? The fine print reads that the TiVo Service also has promotional pricing:
> 
> "When you purchase the TiVo EDGE for cable for $249.99 (regularly $399.99) and choose your plan - Annual Service $99.99 (regularly $149.99) per year plus tax, a Monthly Service $9.99 a month (regularly $14.99) with a one-year commitment, or All In Plan $399.99 (regularly $549.99) plus tax."​Isn't promotional pricing on TiVo Service usually only offered from sales directly from TiVo.com?


The email from TiVo offers the discounted service plan but the description on the Amazon website shows the standard service pricing. In addition, the email from TiVo says the promotional price is $249 but today's price on Amazon is $199.99.

My Roamio died today so I think I'm going to go with an Edge from Amazon and hope the service pricing works out.


----------



## celtic pride

let us know if tivo gives you the srvice plan discount if you buy it from amazon!


----------



## Ocresident

I received my TiVo Edge from Amazon today. When I try to activate it, I’m being offered the regular $149/year pricing for service. I tried entering the “GODAD” promotion code but it did not work. TiVo closes at 5pm so I guess I won’t be doing anything further with this TiVo until I talk to them.

I think the email they sent out is misleading. It promotes a TiVo Edge for $199.99 from Amazon. In fine print, it says if you buy a TiVo Edge for $249.99 you will get the $99 annual promotional pricing. So did they mean if you buy it for $249.99 directly from TiVo? And if so, why would they refer to that on an email that is directly promoting Amazon as the place to purchase the device? 

It’s just the typical TiVo dysfunction we have been living with for 20 years. I have a feeling I’m going to be sending this box back tomorrow after I chat with customer service.


----------



## maddigital

Definitely hired the B team to create that copy and pasted marketing email. I had the same impression when reading. I figured I would jump on the Edge deal with Amazon. Confirmed once I received it and tried to activate that all pricing was retail with no promotions. I called the sales support number, explained that I purchased the Amazon Fathers day promotion from a direct email from Tivo marketing and would like to activate under the promotional pricing listed in the email. They confirmed the price and requested the price adjustment in the ticketing system. They said this shouldn't be an issue as I already purchased the device and had the TSN ready. She sounded like if I hadn't purchased it, they would have sold it to me directly for the Amazon price directly and include the service promotion. 
My edge hasn't been activated yet or my card charged. they said it could take 24 hours. I will update as soon as status changes.


----------



## Ocresident

maddigital said:


> Definitely hired the B team to create that copy and pasted marketing email. I had the same impression when reading. I figured I would jump on the Edge deal with Amazon. Confirmed once I received it and tried to activate that all pricing was retail with no promotions. I called the sales support number, explained that I purchased the Amazon Fathers day promotion from a direct email from Tivo marketing and would like to activate under the promotional pricing listed in the email. They confirmed the price and requested the price adjustment in the ticketing system. They said this shouldn't be an issue as I already purchased the device and had the TSN ready. She sounded like if I hadn't purchased it, they would have sold it to me directly for the Amazon price directly and include the service promotion.
> My edge hasn't been activated yet or my card charged. they said it could take 24 hours. I will update as soon as status changes.


Good to know. I will give sales support a call. Did you have to pay the full retail price for the service and then request a credit to your credit card or did they activate your service over the phone?


----------



## Ocresident

I got through to sales support. After a bit of back and forth the rep got approval from the back office to honor the $99 annual promotion. They charged my credit card for $149 but told me I would receive a credit for $50 in the next few days once the promotional code is updated in their system. 

Once they charged my card I was able to activate the Edge and get through the guided setup. 

A couple of noteworthy items:

1) I did not have to pair the cable card. I was able to remove it from my TiVo Premier and plug it in to the new Edge without having to call Frontier.

2) I can’t access my other TiVo devices yet. I’ve had this problem before. The Edge is still in the process of being activated in their system. Until the activation is complete it will not recognize other devices under my account. So while it sees the devices, no shows are showing up. I’ve had this problem before and it usually corrects itself in 24 hours so I’m not going to mess with it at this point.

So overall I’m pleased with the promotional pricing. $199 for a brand new Edge combined with $99 annual service is a really good deal. If only TiVo could make the process smoother without sending out dysfunctional emails and requiring lengthy calls with customer service, they might actually be able to expand their customer base beyond the small number of long time loyal TiVo customers.


----------



## tommage1

Ocresident said:


> 1) I did not have to pair the cable card. I was able to remove it from my TiVo Premier and plug it in to the new Edge without having to call Frontier.


I think you should pair it. You PROBABLY get most channels but not all. At least that's the way it works with my cable co, have to pair to get everything (inlcluding premium channels if any).


----------



## Ocresident

Everything is working now and my credit card was charged $99 for the annual fee. The system appears to be fully activated and I can now see the other TiVo’s on my network.


----------



## maddigital

It took 48 hours to show up on my acct but its there now. Need to activate and then get fios to re-pair my cable card and I should be good to go. Customer service definitely has a SiriusXM support vibe when it comes to these kinds of service activations.


----------



## dgoto

I just saw this pricing on Amazon. 
*TiVo Edge for Cable | Cable TV, DVR and Streaming 4K UHD Media Player with Dolby Vision HDR and Dolby Atmos*
Visit the TiVo Store

Save 31% Lowest price in 30 days
Was: $274.90 Details
Price: $188.51 FREE One-Day & Pay $31.42/month for 6 months (plus S&H, tax) with 0% interest equal monthly payments on your Amazon Prime Store Card.


----------



## tommage1

dgoto said:


> I just saw this pricing on Amazon.
> *TiVo Edge for Cable | Cable TV, DVR and Streaming 4K UHD Media Player with Dolby Vision HDR and Dolby Atmos*
> Visit the TiVo Store
> 
> Save 31% Lowest price in 30 days
> Was: $274.90 Details
> Price: $188.51 FREE One-Day & Pay $31.42/month for 6 months (plus S&H, tax) with 0% interest equal monthly payments on your Amazon Prime Store Card.


That is a very good price. The only hassle could be getting Tivo to honor the $99 yearly fee promo since bought through Amazon (too bad you can't just add the service during the original purchase). At least one person was able to do it.


----------



## dgoto

tommage1 said:


> That is a very good price. The only hassle could be getting Tivo to honor the $99 yearly fee promo since bought through Amazon (too bad you can't just add the service during the original purchase). At least one person was able to do it.


----------



## dgoto

I see even TiVo website has greatly discounted pricing. Something is happening soon

TiVo EDGE for Cable | Replace your Cable Box DVR with TiVo


----------



## blood

XIBM said:


> I just got an email with Edge for cable for $199...


seen the edge for cable for 359.99 on amazon with lifetime sub


----------



## Ocresident

I received another promo email from TiVo today which refers to the $99 annual plan and provides links to purchase it either from TiVo direct or from Amazon. So it appears they intend to honor the discounted annual service promotion even if you buy it from Amazon.

Today’s Amazon price is $188.51. Add in $99 for the first year’s service and you are still under $300 for a brand new Edge with a year of service. Even if TiVo eventually shuts down I won’t feel bad about getting into a new TiVo box for so little money. If I get two years out of it I’ll be happy. And maybe TiVo will continue to limp along for many more years before we have to worry about it.


----------



## Nicholas Alan Wojtysiak

Haha executive relations just tried to offer me this "discount"

Edge - $249.99
Lifetime Service - $399.99

Damn this company is a joke now. Gotta figure what to go to. Not paying $650 for that garbage box.


----------



## dgoto

Nicholas Alan Wojtysiak said:


> Haha executive relations just tried to offer me this "discount"
> 
> Edge - $249.99
> Lifetime Service - $399.99
> 
> Damn this company is a joke now. Gotta figure what to go to. Not paying $650 for that garbage box.


 I don't think the edge is garbage. It works great no problems and is best DVR option on the market. I dumped 2 premiere units for edge and TiVo mini Lux


----------



## Nicholas Alan Wojtysiak

I would honestly pay the $250 for the edge but refuse to pay the $400 for lifetime with so many unknowns left. 
Monthly and annual are out as well since I could just use that amount to pay for Cableboxes... defeats the purpose of using Tivo


----------



## dgoto

Nicholas Alan Wojtysiak said:


> I would honestly pay the $250 for the edge but refuse to pay the $400 for lifetime with so many unknowns left.
> Monthly and annual are out as well since I could just use that amount to pay for Cableboxes... defeats the purpose of using Tivo


I can understand your concerns. I guess it comes down to your priorities. There I don't spend a lot of money on other things but having the TIVO experience is worth the cost. Of course I wish it were cheaper but $.50 a day for TIVO isn't a big deal and because Streaming and recording hassles with streaming I will stick with
TIVO. My concerns are about long term prospects


----------



## d23perry

Nicholas Alan Wojtysiak said:


> I would honestly pay the $250 for the edge but refuse to pay the $400 for lifetime with so many unknowns left.
> Monthly and annual are out as well since I could just use that amount to pay for Cableboxes... defeats the purpose of using Tivo


I just took advantage of the save the TiVo Premier customers and purchased two Edges for $199 and got TiVo first line supervisors to take $100 off the lifetime subs (paying $449 instead of $549). Probably could have gotten more off the 
lifetime subs if I pushed harder or went to the next tier of support.

Regarding the unknowns, I have been around since the DirecTivo days, and have since owned Series 2, Series 3 and now Series 4 boxes. I remember when TiVo killed the lifetime sub, and the only way to get one was to buy a used one from eBay at significant cost so that you can transfer it to a new box (did that too).

Even back in those days there were the "unknowns." Here we are 15 years later, many boxes later, and the concerns from the past have never come to fruition. If you like it, buy it. Everything comes with a risk!


----------



## dgoto

d23perry said:


> I just took advantage of the save the TiVo Premier customers and purchased two Edges for $199 and got TiVo first line supervisors to take $100 off the lifetime subs (paying $449 instead of $549). Probably could have gotten more off the
> lifetime subs if I pushed harder or went to the next tier of support.
> 
> Regarding the unknowns, I have been around since the DirecTivo days, and have since owned Series 2, Series 3 and now Series 4 boxes. I remember when TiVo killed the lifetime sub, and the only way to get one was to buy a used one from eBay at significant cost so that you can transfer it to a new box (did that too).
> 
> Even back in those days there were the "unknowns." Here we are 15 years later, many boxes later, and the concerns from the past have never come to fruition. If you like it, buy it. Everything comes with a risk!


All good points! congrats on your purchase, I chose the edge and Tivo Mini Lux route, and has worked our well for me


----------



## Sonyad

All in plan for $199 with new edge for cable. With discount code I think it's $600.


----------



## aaronwt

I looked at the sale ad and thought the EDge OTA was a decent deal. Until I realized that they went backwards. I did not realize that the EDGE OTA only has two tuners. 
WTH?!?!


----------



## lujan

aaronwt said:


> I looked at the sale ad and thought the EDge OTA was a decent deal. Until I realized that they went backwards. I did not realize that the EDGE OTA only has two tuners.
> WTH?!?!


I just got the email with the Edge promotion but is the 2 tuners the only difference between the Edge and the Bolt? Their website doesn't compare their own products but only seems to compare with outside products.


----------



## hapster85

aaronwt said:


> I looked at the sale ad and thought the EDge OTA was a decent deal. Until I realized that they went backwards. I did not realize that the EDGE OTA only has two tuners.
> WTH?!?!


Yes, it makes no sense that they did away with the 4 tuner OTA version. Unless, of course, they are simply trying to dump the remaining inventory of the 2 tuner Edge. Maybe they're finally leaving the consumer market?


----------



## Resist

hapster85 said:


> Unless, of course, they are simply trying to dump the remaining inventory of the 2 tuner Edge.


Makes no sense to have even built a 2 tuner Tivo anymore. Are we living in the 90's?


----------



## drober30

Resist said:


> Makes no sense to have even built a 2 tuner Tivo anymore. Are we living in the 90's?


I was getting ready to buy one until I realized the only option was two tuners. Four tuners should be standard.


----------



## tommiet

IMO.. They are cleaning out the stock and have no plans on building anymore DVR's. A two tuner DVR is useless and probably collecting dust in the warehouse.

_An upgrade to an Edge would be a 4 year old Roamio Pro.

_


----------



## Resist

tommiet said:


> IMO.. They are cleaning out the stock and have no plans on building anymore DVR's.


I agree that they are cleaning out stock. What I don't understand is why 2 tuner Edge's were ever made. I thought Tivo was past 2 tuners several models ago.


----------



## tommiet

Resist said:


> I agree that they are cleaning out stock. What I don't understand is why 2 tuner Edge's were ever made. I thought Tivo was past 2 tuners several models ago.


My guess is old stock that they got stuck with when going to 4 tuner models and are now trying to get rid of them.

Changing from Dish to TiVo years ago was a downgrade when it comes to the tuners. My last Dish DVR had 16 tuners and I had 2 DVR's... So crazy amount of tuners. Would go back to Dish, but not for 50 bucks a month just for hardware. Those days are done.

Home DVR's will soon be a hobby item as cloud devices and VOD will take over. But will use my Tivo until it dies. No plans on buying an new TiVo devices. My PLEX days are done and its collecting dust as most (if not all) of the content can be found via VOD.

Suxs getting old....


----------



## Resist

tommiet said:


> My guess is old stock that they got stuck with when going to 4 tuner models and are now trying to get rid of them.


That's not true because as I said, Tivo stopped making 2 tuner boxes before the Edge even came out. For them to bring it back was ridiculous.


----------



## lujan

I ended up purchasing the Edge with the current promotion because it really didn't matter to me about 4 tuners vs. 2 tuners. I don't record enough to hardly ever have more than 2 shows at a time. I have 3 other TiVos with Lifetime already if I had to record more than two. There has been a lot of talk about the possibility of TiVo not making DVRs anymore and I wanted to make sure I got one more as a backup. It wouldn't be that much of a surprise to me if they stopped after Oppo and Harmony stopped making their very good devices.


----------



## tommage1

Resist said:


> I agree that they are cleaning out stock. What I don't understand is why 2 tuner Edge's were ever made. I thought Tivo was past 2 tuners several models ago.


Originally the Edge in US was 4 tuner OTA and 6 tuner cable. I THINK the 2 tuner OTA was originally designed for Canada. They farmed all the OTA models out to Channel Master. The 4 tuner model sold out (and I don't think they will make anymore). They then started selling the 2 tuner model in the USA. I would not be surprised if Tivo was not manufacturing any DVRs anymore, probably what is left in the warehouse is all there is. Though could be wrong. There are some serious issues with the Edge, one being the fake HDR. If you turn HDR on (ie auto), you will get the fake HDR on everything. And it can cause issues with some TVs, mine included. Sooo, have to leave HDR off if you don't want the fake HDR, then if you are going to watch a REAL HDR stream or whatever have to turn it on. Then turn off when done. Also sometimes Edge loses Tivo service. Box still connects but says service unavailable, Does not correct itself, if you are gone you will get no recordings for the entire time, to do list has nothing in it. Only way to fix is either manually restart (I think), or power down and restart. And then it takes awhile to right itself, redo to do list etc. This has happened to me a few times and on both my Edges so it's not a "defective" Edge. I bought 2 lifetime, 2 tuner OTA, for kicks really, see what they were like and to practice upgrades. But I only paid about $250 for one of them (new) and about $150 for the other (used). Channel Master did have refurb 2 tuner OTA with lifetime for $199 for a good amount of time. Maybe they will again, or the $250 new around Black Friday?

Edge can have trouble with 4K Vudu movies, at least for me. Starts to load but freezes. The whole Tivo, no buttons work. My internet is not fast (50 Mbps) but should be ok for 4K. No issues with a Bolt, same movies, same internet.


----------



## Resist

I said it before and I'll say it again, it will be a sad day when Tivo is gone. I've owned numerous Tivo boxes over the years and they were always way better than the boxes cable provided. Then when I went OTA Tivo always worked great. I've had a few minor issues here and there but was always able to get them sorted out. I just can't imagine TV without a Tivo.


----------



## tommage1

Resist said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again, it will be a sad day when Tivo is gone. I've owned numerous Tivo boxes over the years and they were always way better than the boxes cable provided. Then when I went OTA Tivo always worked great. I've had a few minor issues here and there but was always able to get them sorted out. I just can't imagine TV without a Tivo.


I agree with that. I still have lifetime models of all Tivos, S2, S3, Premiere, Roamio, Bolt and Edge. Even S1 though not supported so can no longer be used other than watching the recordings. IMO Roamio the best. A lot more reliable and easier to upgrade than Bolt or Edge. You are fortunate not to have had any major issues, especially with Bolt or Edge. Even then usually can be handled, usually not by Tivo CS (at least not anymore) but by experimentation and/or reading this group. Sure can get great deals on used lifetime Tivos now (under $200 for all models other than Edge) so a great time to pick up a spare and/or try a new model. Who knows how long cable cards will be supported, OTA should be good for at least 5 more years, the issue will probably end up being Tivo staying in business. But I doubt we will ever see another model DVR from Tivo. Or any major "upgrades", they have not even fixed the "fake" HDR problems with Edge (Tivo Ted said they were working on it when he was still around but nothing happened).


----------



## Resist

I did have one major issue with a Tivo Series 3 OLED, it kept looping on the opening animation and wouldn't finish to the home screen. Thanks to the forum I found out that the problem was a bulging capacitor. I bought a new capacitor and replaced it myself. This box still works but one of the plastic feet disintegrated into tiny pieces. I really liked that box because the display showed you what it was recording.


----------



## slowbiscuit

tommage1 said:


> Sure can get great deals on used lifetime Tivos now (under $200 for all models other than Edge) so a great time to pick up a spare and/or try a new model.


Yeah when you can get a used Roamio w/6 tuners for $200 or so, it's hard to justify a new Edge with the ridiculous lifetime sub price. The speed increase is nice but in return you get stuck with TE4. There's never been enough 4k on cable to need one and it's easy to get cheap sticks (or use TV apps) for 4k streaming.


----------



## tommage1

Resist said:


> I did have one major issue with a Tivo Series 3 OLED, it kept looping on the opening animation and wouldn't finish to the home screen. Thanks to the forum I found out that the problem was a bulging capacitor. I bought a new capacitor and replaced it myself. This box still works but one of the plastic feet disintegrated into tiny pieces. I really liked that box because the display showed you what it was recording.


Haha, only ONE rubber foot? I had/have multiple S3/HD (not the OLED) , I don't think there is even one surviving foot. I think the feet tend to disintegrate even more if you put anything else on top of the Tivo (extra weight). Think I read here some folks would use Gatorade caps to "replace" the feet.


----------



## Resist

Tivo uses cheap parts so we can't get a lifetime out of them, even if we have a lifetime subscription. lol


----------



## tommage1

tommage1 said:


> Also sometimes Edge loses Tivo service. Box still connects but says service unavailable, Does not correct itself, if you are gone you will get no recordings for the entire time, to do list has nothing in it. Only way to fix is either manually restart (I think), or power down and restart. And then it takes awhile to right itself, redo to do list etc. This has happened to me a few times and on both my Edges so it's not a "defective" Edge.


Speak of the devil, it just happened now. Two shows supposed to record. I noticed they did not. To do list is empty. Even when trying to play a recording it says "Tivo service unavailable" and there is no green bar. Service status says A:- whatever that means. I will restart only without power down, see if that fixes. Will have to force a connection to get to do list back. As I said I have two Edges and this has happened on both, one is powered down for now. So sounds like an Edge specific problem, not just one bad Edge. Other folks here have posted the same problem, one was out of town so got no recordings for like a week. Has never happened with any other model Tivos and I have a LOT.


----------



## tommage1

Restarted, Tivo service unavailable message is gone, can watch live and recordings again. To do list still empty. But I went to One Pass manager, moved a show up the list, it then updates everything, to do list came back. Glad I have multiple Tivos, if a show important to me I will record on two Tivos so I got the two shows that did not record on the Edge on a Roamio. Would be tough luck for someone with one Tivo/Edge only.


----------



## NashGuy

Resist said:


> I agree that they are cleaning out stock. What I don't understand is why 2 tuner Edge's were ever made. I thought Tivo was past 2 tuners several models ago.


IIRC, the 2-tuner Edge was originally introduced when TiVo re-entered the Canadian market awhile back. Didn't go well apparently as they exited maybe a year later. Around then was when they began selling that 2-tuner model in the US. I guess we're getting Canada's leftovers? For awhile there, TiVo was only selling the Edge for Antenna through ChannelMaster but it looks like they're now selling it via their own website again (as well as via ChannelMaster.com too).

Meanwhile, looks like TiVo.com is the only legit source for the Edge for Cable. There are some little third-party resellers offering it on Amazon and Walmart, but it's not available directly from them. Nor is Best Buy selling any TiVo DVRs any more.

Once the current stockpile of Edge units are sold through, I'd say it's an open question whether any more will be produced, or even if there will be a new model of retail TiVo DVRs offered. CommScope, the company that has served as TiVo's outsourced manufacturing partner for both retail and cableco DVRs, is undergoing its own corporate drama right now -- they plan to spin off the division that makes such products into a separately traded company named Home Networks come 2Q 22 -- and they're also dealing with supply chain constraints right now. Meanwhile, the FCC killed the CableCARD mandate earlier this year and more and more folks (and pay TV operators) are shifting away from traditional QAM-based cable TV over to streaming or managed IPTV.


----------



## NashGuy

tommage1 said:


> Originally the Edge in US was 4 tuner OTA and 6 tuner cable. I THINK the 2 tuner OTA was originally designed for Canada. They farmed all the OTA models out to Channel Master. The 4 tuner model sold out (and I don't think they will make anymore). They then started selling the 2 tuner model in the USA. I would not be surprised if Tivo was not manufacturing any DVRs anymore, probably what is left in the warehouse is all there is. Though could be wrong.


Ha, responded above before seeing that you had posted pretty much the same info here...


----------



## tommage1

NashGuy said:


> Ha, responded above before seeing that you had posted pretty much the same info here...


It happens, when replying no way anyone will go check the entire thread and read every post. Just post regardless, if duplicate info no biggie, if not would be valuable. And you confirmed what I thought about the 2 tuner and Canada.


----------

